# Introducing Donkey



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

This is Cara's Donkey










She's had Donkey since leaving Jukee Doodles and is still her constant companion and bedtime toy.

Sadly Donkey has been to the Kirsty Hospital for sewing up on numerous occasions and has exceed the 9 lives of a cat.

My concern is what happens when Donkey is past the point of recovery, this little fella is her best mate? Any other toy won't do ... Tried that one!!

Easy answer is get a replacement but where, trawled the Internet & can't find one .... Help

K xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, he's so cute, and well-loved looking! Will keep an eye out for donkeys when shopping for Bette toys.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

This is Cara with Donkey when he was a lot healthier










K xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That picture is tooo cute for words!! Sami has a monkey he loves and is on his 2nd one now! It went with him to the vets the day he was neutered and the tech took a picture and sent it to me with him waking up and there was Monkey right beside him!! Everybody needs to be on a Donkey Hunt as I know exactly how attached they can become!! Good Luck . . . keep sewing!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my word! There certainly has been a lot of living for poor old Donkey, a bit of a difference between the pictures! 
I will keep an eye out but I don't think I have seen a 'donkey' before.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I found one i found one !!









Doris the donkey from pet planet uk

Not a perfect match but close enough?? 

Buddy has a couple of stuff toys that im constently sewing up and washing he just loves them so much!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A replacement will never be the same  It won't smell right. 

I don't think you need to worry as Lolly had a favourite toy that she would bring to bed at night (I wasn't a good mummy and didn't sew it) and did so even when it was just the leg left!!! She moved onto another toy herself.

Now she very frequently goes and gets a soft toy out of her toybox and brings it up to bed when we tell her it is bedtime (soooo cute) but it can be a different one each time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kirsty I was going to say the same as Janet, its probably the scent rather than the toy, I'd maybe get a new toy take it to bed with you to get rid of the new smell then when she's not using Donkey maybe put Donkey and the new toy in a bag together to try to transfer any smell... just a thought


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I want a Donkey for Fudge ...  

Although I better get 3 .. we have to be fair xxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cute...it's funny what we do for our poo's. I had never picked up a need and thread in my life before getting a poo....Betty's toys are regulars to Colins surgery!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max has Horse from JD's!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I expect you've already thought of this but have you asked JD where they got the donkey's from?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Cute...it's funny what we do for our poo's. I had never picked up a need in thread in my life before getting a poo....Betty's toys are regulars to Colins surgery!!


Ha ha ha theres a waiting list at Donna's surgery...cant get the staff!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has had some favorites...and she tears through them...tho she seems to shift from toy to toy.....I wonder about the scent thing too...maybe take old donkey and rub it on a new one of similar size and shape...then remove old donkey to see what happens. otherwise...I will be keeping my eyes open for a new Donkey


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Max has Horse from JD's!


That's Donkey!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! JD's must have bought mr. Horse/Donkey in bulk!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> I expect you've already thought of this but have you asked JD where they got the donkey's from?


Yes and there are no more xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow is donkey really a horse then??:laugh:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

:whoo::whoo:

Ok you can buy me a drink at the cockapoo olympics but ive found horse!!!!!!

www.babbington-rescue.org.uk click on shop and dog toys and its on there and only £2


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

DONNA said:


> :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Ok you can buy me a drink at the cockapoo olympics but ive found horse!!!!!!
> 
> www.babbington-rescue.org.uk click on shop and dog toys and its on there and only £2


Wow you are good!! I'm going to order a couple


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> That's Donkey!!!!


No it's Horse!!! Max was playing with him/slaying him in the JD video last summer


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Wow you are good!! I'm going to order a couple


Me too they look so cute!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!!! that is amazing that you found them!!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

DONNA said:


> :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Ok you can buy me a drink at the cockapoo olympics but ive found horse!!!!!!
> 
> www.babbington-rescue.org.uk click on shop and dog toys and its on there and only £2


Your a star, Donkey us going to have a body transplant. I'm off to order them now. Xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sarette said:


> No it's Horse!!! Max was playing with him/slaying him in the JD video last summer


Considering both our dogs appear to be born on the same day and as I remember there were a few Donkey/Horses lying around the decking it would be a good bet they were both in the same battle.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Donkey is ordered ... plus a few friends ... eternal youth!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Considering both our dogs appear to be born on the same day and as I remember there were a few Donkey/Horses lying around the decking it would be a good bet they were both in the same battle.


Yes they have the same birthday! Max is from Molly x Ziggy though. The battle can be seen on the Molly x Ziggy Pups in the summer part 2 video on the JD site xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

No way!!! Just had email and the website wrong there are no more horses!!!!!!!
Have ordered an elephant and lion in stead !

Hope you still got one Kirsty


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

No I'm waiting to find out when they'll be in stock xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I had that email too. Not sure if I will choose something else instead...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe you are all :deadhorse: ? Sorry, couldn't resist :laugh:


----------

